# Body power expo Birmingham



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Any one going this year?

any one ever been before?

iv never been but planing on goin this year, heard a rumour that Arnie is going


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

just me going then lol

everyone raves on about it aswell


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

I'll be going mate ! Our very own Ewen is competing in the strongman event !!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

jaypricel19 said:


> just me going then lol
> 
> everyone raves on about it aswell


No like you said Arnie is going


----------



## goodison1972 (Mar 18, 2012)

I will be going, been to the last two of them.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

i will likely be doing the strongman there aswell all things permitting


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> i will likely be doing the strongman there aswell all things permitting


Thats cool hope it all goes to plan, I'm intending to go and the strongman is something I'm looking forward to watching !


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> i will likely be doing the strongman there aswell all things permitting


Thats enough to get me down there, give you some support :thumbup:


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

Really wanna go. Mates think its a 'waste of money'

Don't wanna go on my own.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> i will likely be doing the strongman there aswell all things permitting


ill look out for ya then in the strongman room

this may sound gay but i just wanna see the pro bodybuilders up close and get a sense of how big they are, iv only ever seen them in mags and on youtube haha


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

GeorgeUK-M said:


> Really wanna go. Mates think its a 'waste of money'
> 
> Don't wanna go on my own.


its only £18, depends how far away ya live though ay, with travel costs and all that


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

jaypricel19 said:


> ill look out for ya then in the strongman room
> 
> this may sound gay but i just wanna see the pro bodybuilders up close and get a sense of how big they are, iv only ever seen them in mags and on youtube haha


Theyre huge, like i mean. You think they will be big. But when you actually see them, they dont look real, theyre absolute monsters


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I went last year, was good but the mate I went with was really interested in listening to the talks on post work out food and y3t training and all that nonsense (but to much bro-science for me)

Will deff go back this year, even if its only to try and blag some freebies and watch the big lads shift some big ass weight :cool2:


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

Ive never been but quite fancy a nosey, is a fair trek though for me


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

When is it


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> Theyre huge, like i mean. You think they will be big. But when you actually see them, they dont look real, theyre absolute monsters


Very true mate,

We went to to one of the talks and to see two or three pros wedged on a decent family sized sofa was almost comical,

Absolutely massive guys, monsters indeed mg:


----------



## TobyUK1436114838 (Apr 16, 2012)

No way is Arnie going? Although he has roots in Yorkshire.

Erm I really wanna see Greg Plitt but he isn't listed... yet?


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

i will be up there all 3 days, did have someone competing in the novices but hes out with injury now, so will just be up watching and taking pics of the strongman stuff and a bit of networking


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

i went last year, the women are fit as fcuk.

there is no phil heath, jay cutler and a few others missing this year.


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

went last year. was a goodn. kai greene, phill heath and coleman all said hello. plit and ritches too. came back with a few goodies too


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

We are coming down from Scotland to support the uk-m strength guys! Can't wait:bounce:

Talking Bri into driving down was easy......all i had to do was get onto all fours and wiggle my botty:whistling:

The the guys competing in strength events...you owe me a tube of analeze:lol:

and by then...maybe a tube of prep H too:laugh:


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

Really fancy it this year. Missed last year as I was starting a new job was gutted after reading about it on here


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

went last year , was good, seen ronnie coleman, and fuarck he is huge!! hahaaaa!!

will be going again this year as its only 30miles from me!


----------



## robsam23 (May 15, 2006)

tony10 said:


> i went last year, the women are fit as fcuk.
> 
> there is no phil heath, jay cutler and a few others missing this year.


According to their twitter feeds they are both going


----------



## robsam23 (May 15, 2006)

I should be working there this year


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm going on the Saturday, to support the big man when he does the strongman comp. Hopefully bump into a few of you there 

Which reminds me, need to get my ticket !!!!! But i'm skint ! lol FK IT. They better not sell out.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

I'll be there to watch Ewen make Odin proud lol


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Got a bunch of people going etc, I may compete in the fitness / bodybuilding comp for my weight. Time will tell.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

went last year on the sunday, came back with 2 bags full of free ****, mostly pre-workout sachets, seen n met a few famous bodybuilders too


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

im going but should I go for it opening on Friday and come away Saturday night or go for it opening Saturday and leave Sunday night ? cant find a timetable and not been before. The time table isn't out :confused1:


----------



## Jak3D (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm going, trying VIP this year


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Yes me too vip is a must I want to see everything I can..


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

17th to 19th May.

Went last year and spent most of my time watching the UKBFF qualifier but going to try and catch some of the seminars this year.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

powerlifting and strongman is best bits, rest is shiiiite lol


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

robsam23 said:


> According to their twitter feeds they are both going


not according to the expo and cutlers website.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

TobyUK said:


> No way is Arnie going? Although he has roots in Yorkshire.
> 
> Erm I really wanna see Greg Plitt but he isn't listed... yet?


Greg is confirmed


----------



## Lean D (Jun 21, 2012)

I shall be working on a stand there ... but not as a model lol (I wish!) :yawn:


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Been there twice before, absolutely loved it!!! Can´t wait till the next one..


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

You'd be silly not to make an effort to get to this. Going to try get over myself!


----------



## TheLegend (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm gonna go, I'm in brum so I'm all over that.

Everyone look out for me, I'll be the smallest adult male there, so like, if you see me fall down, don't let me get trampled to death - thanks.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lee Maggs said:


> Any tips on how to get free samples or do they just hand them to u? Or any tips in general as I've never been to anything like this before


take a bag with food and lots of space for samples .

walk round talk to the different suup companies act like as soon as you get home you`ll buy 100kg of whatever sh1t they sell but want samples then you fill your bag .


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Lean D said:


> I shall be working on a stand there ... but not as a model lol (I wish!) :yawn:


I want to work on a stand!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Lee Maggs said:


> Any tips on how to get free samples or do they just hand them to u? Or any tips in general as I've never been to anything like this before


They give u a bag before u walk into the expo hall... then u just walk around and queue up for free bits


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

might venture up there this year to see what its all about...........

any body know the prices?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/208082-bodypower-expo-tickets.html

discounted ticket prices .


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

ewen said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/208082-bodypower-expo-tickets.html
> 
> discounted ticket prices .


thanks for that ewen


----------



## Akira (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm going loved it last year!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

I'll be going. Been the last 2 yers and went to sportex (sister show) last year


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

My missus got us tickets to the Saturday should be very good defo something to look forward to!

@ewen will try and spot you mate interesting in seeing a Strongman event!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ballin said:


> My missus got us tickets to the Saturday should be very good defo something to look forward to!
> 
> @ewen will try and spot you mate interesting in seeing a Strongman event!


yeah gis a shout mate i`ll be one of many big fat guys sporting a beard :lol:


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> yeah gis a shout mate i`ll be one of many big fat guys sporting a beard :lol:


Haha yea I read the rules...no beard- no entry!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2013)

For those interested, Phil Heath (Mr Olympia) is going to be there too. I don't think that's on the flyer.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2013)

Was a tweet from KEvin Levrone, apparantly Phil Heath is going to be on the BodyCoaches stand with Dorian Yates.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Was a tweet from KEvin Levrone, apparantly Phil Heath is going to be on the BodyCoaches stand with Dorian Yates.


He only got confirmed yesterday by the boss lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> He only got confirmed yesterday by the boss lol


Who's boss ?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll be there on the sunday as per usual


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ser said:


> We are coming down from Scotland to support the uk-m strength guys! Can't wait:bounce:
> 
> Talking Bri into driving down was easy......all i had to do was get onto all fours and wiggle my botty:whistling:
> 
> ...


I wouldve picked you up for that and i live in yorkshire lol.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

After not being able to go last year despite having VIP tickets, I'm definitely gonna be there on the Saturday his year


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

ewen said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/208082-bodypower-expo-tickets.html
> 
> discounted ticket prices .


Can't get that link to work mate:no:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Who's boss ?


My boss


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

looking forward to it, not been before but heard good things about it! quite interested in seeing the strongman events


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> My boss


Eh ? Who is your boss ?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

We will be there, and if your savvy you will get £18 worth of freebies at least, (just dont take them all off my stand)

Always great to see the big names and watch the competitions


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Eh ? Who is your boss ?


Lol the company I work for run bodypower basically


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> We will be there, and if your savvy you will get £18 worth of freebies at least, (just dont take them all off my stand)
> 
> Always great to see the big names and watch the competitions


Suppose I'll pop over and see u again Haha


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Suppose I'll pop over and see u again Haha


If you must lol


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

been before, its **** ... dont bother


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

BatemanLondon said:


> been before, its **** ... dont bother


How come?


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

I am going ! Was amazing last time. Does get very busy though! Will be going there this year on the Saturday with all the body builders from my gym ZONE GYM Wood Green. Wanna get ripped to shreds looking roided as fu-ck and walk around in my stringer vest. Hopefully ill be lucky and pick up some hot fitness chicks numbers or maybe more. yeah buddy!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Nickthegreek said:


> I am going ! Was amazing last time. Does get very busy though! Will be going there this year on the Saturday with all the body builders from my gym ZONE GYM Wood Green. Wanna get ripped to shreds and walk around in my stronger vest. Hopefully ill be lucky and pick up some hot fitness chicks numbers or maybe more. yeah buddy!


Just so I know in advance... You're not doing any stand up there are you? :lol:


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

need2bodybuild said:


> How come?


stands, a few pro's walking about .. i went last year and watched the British open BJJ comp

the amount of people is seen buying vests and changing in to them then walking around was unreal, like they was carrying basket balls under each arm .. i was laughing like ****

save your money and time


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Dux said:


> Just so I know in advance... You're not doing any stand up there are you? :lol:


Nah!!! Damn you lot have a good memory!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Nickthegreek said:


> Nah!!! Damn you lot have a good memory!


i think you`ll be a hit in a deaf peoples home :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Lol the company I work for run bodypower basically


Ah right I see what you mean


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

ewen said:


> i think you`ll be a hit in a deaf peoples home :whistling:


Not if he wears that fcuking jumper again :lol:


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> i think you`ll be a hit in a deaf peoples home :whistling:


Come on my stand up was the shizzle!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Ill be on the maxiraw stand, really enjoy this show


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

tickets arrived today. wey hey.


----------



## DGM (Mar 16, 2013)

mine too  VIP Fri + Sat :clap:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Mine as well  buzz


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Im lifting on the friday (not sure how busy that day is) make sure you pop over as the powerlifting and strongman is one of the highlights of the week-end imo


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> Im lifting on the friday (not sure how busy that day is) make sure you pop over as the powerlifting and strongman is one of the highlights of the week-end imo


what time you lifting jim ? im turning up friday so i`ll pop over :thumbup1:


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ewen said:


> what time you lifting jim ? im turning up friday so i`ll pop over :thumbup1:


I reckon il be in 2nd flight mate - weigh in is 8-930am so should kick off about half 10 I reckon, be good to see u bud!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> I reckon il be in 2nd flight mate - weigh in is 8-930am so should kick off about half 10 I reckon, be good to see u bud!


cool i`ll pop over matey .


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ewen said:


> cool i`ll pop over matey .


Nice one mate, some back slapping before my dead pb attempt would be good, our lass at 7 month pregnant not upto it lol


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I'll pop over too, I am there all weekend given I am down the road - I wanna try out a few bits before I compete on the Sunday too.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Ser said:


> We are coming down from Scotland to support the uk-m strength guys! Can't wait:bounce:
> 
> Talking Bri into driving down was easy......all i had to do was get onto all fours and wiggle my botty:whistling:
> 
> ...


Will strongman tacky do?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> I'll pop over too, I am there all weekend given I am down the road - I wanna try out a few bits before I compete on the Sunday too.


I'll bring the pies fattie .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> I'll bring the pies fattie .


This will make you my bff


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> This will make you my bff


Gingsters aswell .


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

What comps are you guys doing? Guessing there is more than 1?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> Gingsters aswell .


I feel special now :laugh:



kingdale said:


> What comps are you guys doing? Guessing there is more than 1?


Jim is doing the Powerlifting on Friday

I think Ewan and Rick are doing the opens strongman on Sat afternoon

I am doing the heavies strongman on Sun morning


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

am doing push/pull powerlifiting, and Matt n Ewen are doing strongman mate


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2013)

There Sunday, hopefully will recognise a few of you.

Will be doing the maximuscle bp challenge.

If I get into the low 80's I reckon I've got 30 + bodyweight reps in me.

Think 59 won it last year, mental.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

when is it i def wanna go this year wanted to go for the last 5 years but never had the chance, this year i can and will  . if some body could mention the dates with a tag that would be great


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm gonna go next year but only if I deserve too. It'll be my reward if I can make some real gains.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Kev1980 said:


> I'm gonna go next year but only if I deserve too. It'll be my reward if I can make some real gains.


Haha that's how I've looked at it, went last year and felt very outta place so I thought **** it this year am gonna treat it like I'm competing so I look the part lol slacked off abit in the last few weeks with my diet tho but should put that right soon


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

i'll be ther working the teamironworks stand , call in for a chat if youknow me on here it will be good to see some UK-M members there


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> There Sunday, hopefully will recognise a few of you.
> 
> Will be doing the maximuscle bp challenge.
> 
> ...


LOL I had better start fasting now then to stand a chance!


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

loganator said:


> i'll be ther working the teamironworks stand , call in for a chat if youknow me on here it will be good to see some UK-M members there


I'll stop by to say hello - by chance do you know one of the other invited athletes Mitch Gosling? When I used to live in London we used to go out drinking and clubbing pretty much most weekends. He's a top lad and I'm looking forward to seeing him at the Expo.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> I'll stop by to say hello - by chance do you know one of the other invited athletes Mitch Gosling? When I used to live in London we used to go out drinking and clubbing pretty much most weekends. He's a top lad and I'm looking forward to seeing him at the Expo.


im in th nwest mate , seen him on the expo site tho


----------



## Megafreak (Nov 9, 2012)

I'll be walking round looking lost on the Friday lol


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2013)

Ballin said:


> LOL I had better start fasting now then to stand a chance!


I was 91kg last year and whacked out 26.

I'm currently at 84.6 with my cut ending Sunday. So not sure how ill go.


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

tickets arrvied today


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I was 91kg last year and whacked out 26.
> 
> I'm currently at 84.6 with my cut ending Sunday. So not sure how ill go.


I reckon I could bench my own weight about 15 times maybe 20 if I was in the zone...being a lump is not a benefit in these kinds of tests lol.

Is there a comp for biggest 1 rep max?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2013)

Ballin said:


> I reckon I could bench my own weight about 15 times maybe 20 if I was in the zone...being a lump is not a benefit in these kinds of tests lol.
> 
> Is there a comp for biggest 1 rep max?


Not that I know of, there's new comps at the stands every year though so who knows this year.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

We are going!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ballin said:


> I reckon I could bench my own weight about 15 times maybe 20 if I was in the zone...being a lump is not a benefit in these kinds of tests lol.
> 
> Is there a comp for biggest 1 rep max?


yes its called powerlifting :laugh:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ill be there on Saturday if anyone wants to come say Hi


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

im going...with a few pals! theres a lad in our place doing the as many reps at own body weight on flat bench comp thing... hes been training for it a while and i think hes 87kilo now and managed 24 odd the other day..all perfect form to! should be a good weekend


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> yes its called powerlifting :laugh:


Alright Mr Strongman :lol: I meant as an exhibit as opposed to a comp interested to see what the biggest number will be posted on the day.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2013)

I got a mental plan of what i'm gonna do when I get in there, but I know it's gonna go out the window.

Get in there, see a fitness model then my mind will go blank.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Kev1980 said:


> I'm gonna go next year but only if I deserve too. It'll be my reward if I can make some real gains.





ryda said:


> Haha that's how I've looked at it, went last year and felt very outta place so I thought **** it this year am gonna treat it like I'm competing so I look the part lol slacked off abit in the last few weeks with my diet tho but should put that right soon


Guys, stop being so daft, **** what others think!

Just get yourselves along,tbh its fairly boring, some ppl seem to like queuing for ages to get a free sachet of protein but id rather watch strongman, powerlifting or the seminars which can be good, saw Phil n Branch last year and Dorian etc.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ewen said:


> yes its called powerlifting :laugh:


lol not sure id like walking in from the car park with no warm up and banging out a 1 rep max, some are nuts lol

my warm up is 5ml of m-tren pmsl


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

and don't forget to roll your sleeves up and give the thumbs up while tensing so hard u nearly **** yourselves for the pics with the pro's lmao


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> and don't forget to roll your sleeves up and give the thumbs up while tensing so hard u nearly **** yourselves for the pics with the pro's lmao


And to make a fist for the pics with the fighters lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Can you get tickets on the door ??


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Can you get tickets on the door ??


Sure can.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Sure can.


Cool, like a fcuking goon ive forgotten to buy tickets lol


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2013)

I bought on the door last year mate, no queue or nothing.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I bought on the door last year mate, no queue or nothing.


Cool cheers mate !


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

loganator said:


> i'll be ther working the teamironworks stand , call in for a chat if youknow me on here it will be good to see some UK-M members there


Any discount on the store??


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2013)

Im hoping there will be a fair few discounts on a lot of things


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Im hoping there will be a fair few discounts on a lot of things


i was informed you can get loads of good bags


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Yep you do I'm cool with the owner of sk sports/vyomax and his son so al deffo get a good few bits off them again


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

im going on the saturday going to look like a dwarf next to most guys lol bein only 12.5 stone an cutting  hopefully will get a pic with ronnie so i ssee how small i truely am lol


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2013)

I will be taking snaps of the place, but I ain't gonna queue to meet n greet ppl, that's what zoom lenses are for


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

come and chat and i will se what i can do



ryda said:


> Any discount on the store??


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

loganator said:


> come and chat and i will se what i can do


Wil do


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Looking forward to the Expo, ticket arrived already!


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

What sort of freebies will be available?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> What sort of freebies will be available?


Mostly pre workout and I got a **** load of creatine pills aswel last year


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

ryda said:


> Mostly pre workout and I got a **** load of creatine pills aswel last year


And apart from freebies what sort of particularly interesting stuff will there be to buy? Just mainly supplements and clothing?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> And apart from freebies what sort of particularly interesting stuff will there be to buy? Just mainly supplements and clothing?


Yeh tshirts, vests shakes, bars/flapjacks, what was you thinking? Gear??? Lol


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

ryda said:


> Yeh tshirts, vests shakes, bars/flapjacks, what was you thinking? Gear??? Lol


I saw on facebook that they will be selling (presumably at the specific stand) the high protein ice cream. That sounds pretty interesting actually.


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Tickets arrived today, it will be the first time I have been, looking forward to it, the mrs is coming along aswell I'm sure she's only going for the perv though.


----------

